# Taurus 85 Opinions



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, my Wife don't like the feel of the Single Six, she said it felt " Funky ", so she gave it back to me ( YAY! ). She likes the Taurus Model 85 UltraLite Titanium 38 Special. She said it was my job to procure one for her and I said yes mam! It makes it alot easier for me to buy a Marlin Model 1894 357 Lever Action!

Well anyway, anyone own or did own a Model 85? What's yer thoughts.....................


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

got an older model 85 CH (concealed hammer ) and an ultalite.
both have good fit and finish.
Not bad for the price. The steel CH is a little heavy for pocket carry. :smt023


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

How does it shoot? Recoil on the UltraLite? any Issues?


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a 85ULBH (UltraLite Bobbed Hammer) with Pachmayr Compac grips that is my "shop gun" (always available when I am in my Garage "shop" ) and I have pocket carried it on several occasions. I have put about 500 rounds through it with no problems. I like the piece and would carry it more if it weren't for the fact that I have several S&W snubbies . I carry Hornady 125 gr XTP/JHP (Standard Pressure) in all my Aiirweight snubbies and practice with Federal 130 gr Standard Pressure. With SP the 85 is very easy to control and pleasant to shoot. It has the best trigger pull of all of my snubbies and is the most accurate, right along with my S&W 640. I would not hesitate and have not hesitated to rely on it as an EDC. Put Pachmayr Compac grips on it for her and it will be a pussy cat!


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have had my 85UL for over a year now, and it has become my main carry gun. The Plus P loads "sting" your hand a little, but I do a lot of reloading and you can shoot target loads all day. I put Hogue Monogrips on it, and it handles nicely. A good buy for the money. My Glock, it is NOT......but I shoot it a lot and feel safe with it.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

85 are good guns, really, Taurus' first successful model. Obviously, the lighter weight guns are going to have a bit more recoil than the all steel, but I agree that the Pachmayr Compac grips will help to manage the recoil. http://www.ajaxgrips.com/ajax/pachmayr?set=04


----------



## KY SHOOTER (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm also thinking of purchasing the 85 SSGRC for CCW. Handsome gun for the price and looks easy to conceal. I have a mullenium pro pt 111 and have no complaints, but i'd rather pack a revolver. Simplicity allows for less problems when time is of the essence.:smt1099


----------



## napadave (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought an 85UL with the facory installed Crimson Trace for my wife last year. This is a very nice shooting gun, and very easy for her to aim.


----------

